# Sandfilteranlagen - geeignet für Teiche, speziell für Koiteiche



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

Servus Teichfreunde

Durch die Vorstellung des Users *lauss123* (Thomas) wurde ich auf dieses Thema aufmerksam ...

Möchte über seine Meinung und die Meinung/Erkenntnisse der vielen "Teichler" hier diskutieren 

Das Ausgangszitat:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier und habe die letzten 20Jahre nur Erfahrungen gesammelt. Vieleicht kommt es ja zu spät aber ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen 60.000 Liter Badepool mit einer Sandfilteranlage zugelegt. Da ich in meinen Aquarien im Haus auch mit einer Mini-Sandfilteranlage arbeite hat mich das auf die Idee gebracht eine Pool-Filteranlage mit Rückspülfunktion für meinen Teich zu beschaffen. Diese läuft max.4 Stunden am Tag und wird nur einmal im Jahr rückgespült. Soll heissen der Bakterienstamm bleibt erhalten, und mit genügend Durchlüftung und Pflanzenbesatz ist mein Gartenteich pflegefrei von März bis November.
> Gruß
> Thomas


Entnommen aus diesem Thread, Beitrag #11

Ein Sandfilter ist ein mechanischer Filter, wie ein Vließ- oder Trommel- oder Spaltfilter. Also der Vorfilter. Im Gegensatz zu den von mir genannten üblichen Teichfilter, wird das angesaugte "Schmutzmaterial" nicht durch den Sandfilter aus dem System gebracht. Es gammelt bis zum Rückspülen im Sandfilter. Heißt alle Inhaltsstoffe gehen wieder in Lösung und werden dem Teich wieder zugeführt.
Dieser ist dann auch nur 4 Std. in Betrieb. Was passiert in den restlichen 20 Std. des Tages mit dem Material im Sandfilter ... es gammelt und gammelt ....
Meine Meinung ....

Wie denkt Ihr darüber ...

Ps.: Sorry Thomas, aber dieses Thema finde ich sehr diskussionswürdig und soll auf keinen Fall dich in irgend einer Weise diskriminieren bzw. vergrämen.
Ich finde es sehr gut auch mal über "neue", alternative Filtermethoden zu diskutieren.


----------



## bodo61 (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sandfilteranlagen - geeignet für Teiche, speziell für Koiteiche*

Moin Helmut,
iss doch mein Reden.

[OT]Allerdings geht nichts über Erfahrung:smoki[/OT]


----------



## koifischfan (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sandfilteranlagen - geeignet für Teiche, speziell für Koiteiche*

Ich hänge hier nochmal mein Posting aus einem anderen Thema rein. Ich denke hier paßt es viel besser. 

Warum ein Sandfilter nicht funktionieren dürfte:
Vergleiche, was für ein Fremdpartikeleintrag (Menge und Bestandteile) in einem Pool und einem Teich sind. Im Ersteren eher Mechanische, im Zweiten eher biologischer Natur und in viel größeren Mengen.

Ich nehme jetzt mal einen ruhigen Sonnentag: Im Pool ist irgendwann alles entfernt, was der Mensch reingetragen hat.
Im Teich entstehen die Algen, oder sagen wir mal das, was das Siebfilter rausfischt, ständig. Und diese Suppe würde vermutlich den Sand verstopfen. Das wirst du mit der Rückspülung nicht mehr raus bekommen.


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sandfilteranlagen - geeignet für Teiche, speziell für Koiteiche*

Dem Beitrag von Aquabernd habe ich mal ein eigenes Thema gegönnt, weil er in diese Diskussion nur partiell rein paßt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25656


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sandfilteranlagen - geeignet für Teiche, speziell für Koiteiche*

Danke Elschen ...


----------

